# where to get nolvadex?...pharmacy or online?



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

i mean if its easy to get it in the pharmacy? (remember im in mexico   ) or i need to get it over the net?


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

hummmm worng forum i guess


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

nR_Kris said:
			
		

> i mean if its easy to get it in the pharmacy? (remember im in mexico   ) or i need to get it over the net?


its cheeper online.....nolvadex  has become very  expensive in Mexico..


----------



## HaTa (Sep 7, 2005)

yea get it online


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

ok thnx.....hey FormanRules u know like how much would cost in mexico?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

nR_Kris said:
			
		

> ok thnx.....hey FormanRules u know like how much would cost in mexico?


I just bought some.......but cant remember what I paid???

But it was almost twice as much as it was 4 years  ago


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

well i went to the pharmacy, and the price for novaldex was....1 box of 30 tabs/10 mgs each like 36 $ Dlls aprox.... they had the 20mgs tabs but i dint ask for that one...i think thats the best deal nothin can beat that price


----------



## Addiction (Sep 7, 2005)

Its cheaper online bro.


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

huh   , where to? site


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 7, 2005)

Do a search on google and you can probably find something, however you won't know if they are reputable.  

I've heard from some around here that you can find some here:

http://www.ag-guys.com/home.html

or e-mail this place and inquire...

bestvalue@hushmail.com...However some were reporting current problems with this one.


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

thats a liquid form i prefer tabs?   mayb


----------



## nR_Kris (Sep 7, 2005)

nvm liquid form is beter


----------

